# Cleanup of old libs



## esheesle (Jan 14, 2015)

Just upgraded from 8.4 to 9.3.  I had ports rebuilding overnight and neglected to turn off my `freebsd-update fetch cron` entry.  When I went to run the final `freebsd-update install` to clean up old libs it was just telling me about new stuff it wanted to add.  Any way to cleanup the old libs now?

Also, when the system boots it is showing release 9.3-p5 but I know 9.3-p7 is out.  Just kernel mismatch but likely on the right version as `freebsd-update` reports no additional updates?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2015)

esheesle said:


> Also, when the system boots it is showing release 9.3-p5 but I know 9.3-p7 is out.  Just kernel mismatch but likely on the right version as freebsd-update reports no additional updates?


The info returned from uname(1) is the version of the kernel. The last two security updates didn't involve the kernel, so it wasn't updated and would still show the 'old' version string. This is normal and expected.


----------



## esheesle (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks.

Any suggestions on cleaning up old libs?  Annoyed that I forgot about my cron job and it messed up the normal freebsd-update(8) routines which would have done that.  I went into /usr/src and cleaned old libs and files using make(1) but not sure if that is the same or not.


----------

